# Mini-FU mit ein bisschen Logik gesucht



## Ludewig (29 April 2010)

Ein Demoförderband soll mit einstellbarer Geschwindigkeit in beide Richtungen laufen können. Es verfügt über einen 90W-Getriebemotor (Planung des Kunden). Durch einen Zweirichtungstaster und zwei Endschalter soll jeweils eine Umschaltung der Laufrichtung erfolgen. Bei Notaus-Betätigung soll es sofort stehen bleiben. Das ganze transportabel mit Schukostecker.

Dafür gibt es natürlich Lösungen. Ich suche Ideen zum minimalen Aufwand, also ohne zusätzliche Klein-SPS und Notausschaltgerät, -schütz. Sozusagen alles integriert. Evtl. sogar in den Motor? Spontane Ideen?

Gruß Ludewig.


----------



## sps-questioner (29 April 2010)

gut, im normalfall hat dein fu natürlich ein und ausgänge. mit denen kannst du start...stop...drehrichtung 1...2...vorkonfigurrieren........
aber, wenn du eine NOT-AUS funktion haben willst, ist ein NOT-AUS relais unbedingt von nöten. -- mir wurde auch vor kurzem der kopf gewaschen, weil ich eine 2 hand schaltung ohne HW schaltgerät durchführen wollte --
fazit: kleine steuerung ohne sps o.ä. --> ja -- steuerung ohne sicherheits HW -->     NEIN!!!!
merke : (wie auch ich gelernt habe) bei sicherheitsfunktionen, ist immer ein zugelassenes sicherheitsgerät erforderlich....
gruß
sQ


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 April 2010)

sps-questioner schrieb:


> gut, im normalfall hat dein fu natürlich ein und ausgänge. mit denen kannst du start...stop...drehrichtung 1...2...vorkonfigurrieren........
> aber, wenn du eine NOT-AUS funktion haben willst, ist ein NOT-AUS relais unbedingt von nöten. -- mir wurde auch vor kurzem der kopf gewaschen, weil ich eine 2 hand schaltung ohne HW schaltgerät durchführen wollte --
> fazit: kleine steuerung ohne sps o.ä. --> ja -- steuerung ohne sicherheits HW -->     NEIN!!!!
> merke : (wie auch ich gelernt habe) bei sicherheitsfunktionen, ist immer ein zugelassenes sicherheitsgerät erforderlich....
> ...



sind deine Haare noch nass, dann mach ich mal gerade
noch ein wenig Shampoo rein. 
Ein Relais für eine Not-Abschaltung ist nicht immer er-
forderlich, es muss eine gefahrenanslyse gemacht werden
und danach baut man dann die Sicherheitstechnik auf. 
In diesen Fall kann unter Umständen schon der Schukostecker
ausreichen oder zusätzlich ein haubtschalter der als Not schalter
dient. 

Jetzt mal gerade nach vorne beugen, wir spülen...

@Ludwig,
vlt wäre ja ein getriebemotor von SEW, mit angebauten
Fu (Movimot) etwas für dich. Einfach Sachen wie tippbetrieb
vor und zurück geht da immer. 
Soll es etwas mehr sein, kannst du da eine Anschaltung "MQP"
dran bauen, die hat ein wenig inteligenz, da kannst du ein wenig
mit Automatiesieren, aber leider nur in "C".


----------



## sps-questioner (30 April 2010)

> sind deine Haare noch nass, dann mach ich mal gerade
> noch ein wenig Shampoo rein.
> Jetzt mal gerade nach vorne beugen, wir spülen...


es tut mir ja wirklich leid, dass ich kein solch erfahrener SICHERHEITSbeauftragter bin wie du,
aber meine antwort war nur gut gemeint, ohne dass du mich mich gleich runterputzen musst....
aber gut wenn es dir dadurch besser geht, bzw. du dich besser (grösser) fühlst....
sQ


----------



## sps-questioner (30 April 2010)

und zu deiner sicherheitsanalyse____mit welchem prog. erstellst du diese überhaupt????hoffentlich nicht mit pilz.!.!.!.!


----------



## Rudi (30 April 2010)

Ludewig schrieb:


> Ein Demoförderband soll mit einstellbarer Geschwindigkeit in beide Richtungen laufen können. Es verfügt über einen 90W-Getriebemotor (Planung des Kunden). Durch einen Zweirichtungstaster und zwei Endschalter soll jeweils eine Umschaltung der Laufrichtung erfolgen. Bei Notaus-Betätigung soll es sofort stehen bleiben. Das ganze transportabel mit Schukostecker.
> 
> Dafür gibt es natürlich Lösungen. Ich suche Ideen zum minimalen Aufwand, also ohne zusätzliche Klein-SPS und Notausschaltgerät, -schütz. Sozusagen alles integriert. Evtl. sogar in den Motor? Spontane Ideen?
> 
> Gruß Ludewig.



Ist sicher bei vielen FUs möglich.
Wir haben aber solche Lösungen immer im Nachhinein bereut. Das was du bei der SPS einsparst setzt du sicher beim Programmieren des FUs an Zeit zu (es sei denn Du kennst das Teil perfekt).
Meist mußt du dann irgendwelche Einschränkungen hinnehmen welche mit einer SPS kein Problem wären.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 April 2010)

sps-questioner schrieb:


> es tut mir ja wirklich leid, dass ich kein solch erfahrener SICHERHEITSbeauftragter bin wie du,


ich bin kein Sicherheitsbeauftragter, aber bin nur sehr sensibel was es das 
Thema Sicherheit angeht. Bevor ich da nur Blödsinn schreibe halte ich
lieber die fresse und das rate ich dir auch!!!
In einen anderen Thread haben Sie dir schon gesagt, das hier auch Leute
mitlesen die genauso unerfahren sind wie du (Lehrlinge, Schüler, Studenten),
dann solche falsche und unsachlichen aussagen für bare Münze nehmen.
Trage doch zu den Themen bei von denen du etwas verstehst aber nicht
bei einen Thema wie Sicherheitstechnik, da geht es darum Personen und
Sachwerte zu schützen.






sps-questioner schrieb:


> aber meine Antwort war nur gut gemeint, ohne dass du mich mich gleich runterputzen musst....


von runterputzen kann doch gar keine Rede sein, ich habe dir nur die Haare
gewaschen, du hast ja gerade zu darum gebettelt, jetzt hast du sogar
30€ für Waschen, Legen und Föhnen gespart und dann bist du noch
angepisst?






sps-questioner schrieb:


> aber gut wenn es dir dadurch besser geht, bzw. du dich besser (grösser) fühlst....


Natürlich fühle ich mich jetzt größer ich pass kaum noch durch mein
Bürotür...kann aber auch an meiner Breite liegen.






sps-questioner schrieb:


> und zu deiner sicherheitsanalyse____mit welchem prog. erstellst du diese überhaupt????hoffentlich nicht mit pilz.!.!.!.!


Pilz wird bei uns nur getrunken oder gibt es mal im Menü,
ich gehe immer in den nächsten Tapetenfachmarkt, kaufe mir eine Rolle
Raufaser, auf der Rückseite mache ich dann die Berechnungen. Bin ich
dann fertig und die Maschine wird ausgeliefert, klebe ich die Berechnung
auf meine Büro Wand. Das spart dann Aktenordner und es geht nichts 
verloren.


----------



## Ludewig (30 April 2010)

Guten Morgen und vielen Dank für Eure Beiträge, werte Kollegen, 

es tut mir leid, dass die Stimmung zu später Stunde etwas entgleist ist. Ich denke, dass ich mittlerweile gelernt habe, mir aus der Quersumme einzelner Meinungen in einem Forum einen Ansatz zu bilden, den ich dann in eigener Verantwortung mit den Vorschriften abgleiche.

Auch wenn ein Schukostecker als Trennung formal reicht, werde ich einen zweipoligen Hauptschalter vorsehen.

Ich würde gerne eine Minimal-SPS einbauen, da ich gemäß Rudi einsehe, dass die Programmierung schnell teurer als so ein Teil werden kann, vor allem weil bei einem Demogerät gern 'mal etwas nachkommt.

Ich vertrete auch die These, dass bei der relativ geringen Gefahr, die von diesem Gerät ausgehen kann, ein spezielles Not-Aus-Schaltgerät nicht zwingend erforderlich ist (siehe Helmut), solange der FU die Funktion "sicheren Halt" anbietet.

Ich werde mir in diesem Zusammenhang aber die easy und deren safety-Ableger genauer anschauen und mich dann entscheiden.

Ludewig


----------



## Verpolt (30 April 2010)

@Helmut_von_der_Reparatur



> Pilz wird bei uns nur getrunken oder gibt es mal im Menü,
> ich gehe immer in den nächsten Tapetenfachmarkt, kaufe mir eine Rolle
> Raufaser, auf der Rückseite mache ich dann die Berechnungen. Bin ich
> dann fertig und die Maschine wird ausgeliefert, klebe ich die Berechnung
> ...



Lass doch die Berechnung auf der Rolle, dann kannst die immer vor- und zurückspulen  . Das spart noch mehr Platz.


Wir benutzen das Prog. "Halbe" von Meistergold.--Ein offener Port. 
Füllstandsanzeige. Vor meiner EX-geschützt. Ergonomisch angeordnete EIN-Hand Bedienung. Individuell einsetzbar. *ROFL*


----------



## litlegerman (9 Juni 2012)

Bei solche arbeiten schwören wir auf Lenze, und Not-aus hängt immer von der Gefährdung ab, aber Schaden wird es garantiert nicht! 
Gruss pa


----------



## doctorVLT (9 Juni 2012)

*Fu mit Logik für Schuko*

Servus,

hätte als Beispiel den VLT Micro FC 51.
Ist mit einphasig 230V verfügbar und kann nen 3x230V Motor betreiben. Zudem gibts den mit abnehmbaren Display (auf Display ist sogar kleines Poti). Zudem hat er wie alle FC´s eine integrierte Smart Logic....Umfang in etwa einer Logo mit UND,ODER,TIMER,Zähler, Vergleicher usw....

Etwas teurer wäre der FCD302....Basis FC 302 im hohen IP Gehäuse für motornahe oder motormontierbare Bauweise.....

Würde den Micro empfehlen....reicht und wenn motornah kann man evtl. was drumherum bauen.....ist halt nur IP20.

Gibt noch den FCM.....aber ohne Logik usw....dafür huckepack auf nem Motor.

Gruß
DOC


----------

